# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  cannot navigate to site URL: require once error

## publicGenome

Hi There,
I cannot navigate to web URL. Attaching screen shot.
Error:

Warning: require_once(./packages/vbattach/index_.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home/eforum/public_html/forum.php on line 104

Fatal error: require_once(): Failed opening required './packages/vbattach/index_.php' (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /home/eforum/public_html/forum.php on line 104

----------


## 6StringJazzer

This isn't very meaningful. What were you trying to do when this occurred? What is the full URL you are attempting to use? Where is this message displayed? How is this related to Excel?

----------


## publicGenome

Hi,

Thanks for your reply.
It is not meaningful to the Excel, but to the forum/admin/moderators. There wasn't any pertinent sub-forum, thus, posted in here.
The full URL is as you can see in the screen shot: http://www.excelforum.com/

It might be replicated if you click on Forum link, and attempt to open it in new tab. Seems it is intermittent error. 
I was trying to be helpful by reporting this error.

Thanks.

----------


## Tony Valko

I experience the same thing:

https://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?p=4363226

I'm still waiting to hear from the tech team for a solution.

----------


## publicGenome

Hi There Tony,
Thanks!
If you can move this thread to relevant forum, that would be much appreciated!  :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

I reported the thread when I first saw it and one of the Moderators (Jeffrey Brown) has kindly moved it to the "Suggestions for Improvement" sub forum.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> It is not meaningful to the Excel, but to the forum/admin/moderators. There wasn't any pertinent sub-forum, thus, posted in here.



I assume that everything in this particular forum is an Excel question so  I thought this was some issue with a data import from a web page.

If you'd like to post an issue about the forum itself, it is true that we do not have a "report problem with forum" so "Suggestions for Improvement" is as close as we can come. It would help to preface a post with a little more background, like browser version and OS version.

----------


## EFmanagement

Hi there,

We have forwarded your issue to the tech team and they are looking into this matter. 

Note: The fatal error occurs due to many reasons however, in case you experience any such problems in future as well, we request you to please write us at escalate it at admin@excelforum.com. 

Regards,
Team Excel Forum




> Hi There,
> I cannot navigate to web URL. Attaching screen shot.
> Error:
> 
> Warning: require_once(./packages/vbattach/index_.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home/eforum/public_html/forum.php on line 104
> 
> Fatal error: require_once(): Failed opening required './packages/vbattach/index_.php' (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /home/eforum/public_html/forum.php on line 104

----------


## EFmanagement

Hi Tony,

Your problem was already resolved however if you are still experiencing the same, we will ask our technical team to look into your matter again. 

We apologies for the inconvenience caused you.

Best regards,
Team Excel Forum





> I experience the same thing:
> 
> https://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?p=4363226
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear from the tech team for a solution.

----------


## Tony Valko

> Hi Tony,
> 
> Your problem was already resolved however if you are still experiencing the same, we will ask our technical team to look into your matter again.



Yes, I am still experiencing this problem.

----------


## EFmanagement

> Yes, I am still experiencing this problem.



Thanks! We have asked TT and they are looking into this.

----------


## Tony Valko

For the last couple of days I have been able to connect to the site via the main url:

http://www.excelforum.com/

I hope this is a permanent fix.  :Smilie:

----------

